# Finally got a little snow!! 1/28/09 storm



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I was able to grab a couple from today's storm. We got about 3" or so...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

*More*

A few more...


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like you got some rain after the snow like we did


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

your getting a little bit of the storm I am getting. but I am getting a lot more lol. I have gotten 10inches so far.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics JR...im glad u go to have some fun


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

It did get wet and heavy quick here are a few from this morning as well.
























Sorry cell phone pics.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice pics and nice to push some snow ehpayup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

We did get some rain later in the afternoon. Its supposed to re freeze tonight but I've already knocked out salting to prevent that. 

Its funny how the news people are making a big deal of this storm since its "the biggest storm of the season for us". Its annoying but hopefully we will get punded on in Feburary! 
Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICS JR SURE WAS NICE TO GET A DECENT PUSH HUH*


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

that a dump with a built in tarp on the headache rack??


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Add 10 more inches to that 3 inches and thats what we got on 1/28/09. Have lots of pics to put up later, just came home for a quick break and take kids to school.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

theonlybull;735150 said:


> that a dump with a built in tarp on the headache rack??


Truck craft tc-120 alluminum dump insert. Yup, cab protector and tarp..


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice pics!

We got a little more than 4" up here, about 2" less than the amount mentioned on the news. I had intended to bring the camera along, but it got left behind.


----------

